
Understanding Image Virality [pdf] - sytelus
https://www.cv-foundation.org/openaccess/content_cvpr_2015/papers/Deza_Understanding_Image_Virality_2015_CVPR_paper.pdf
======
M_Bakhtiari
I'd be impressed if they could find an algorithm to determine the dankness of
a meme.

